# West Branch Muskies



## JoeyPants (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm going to West Branch Musky fishing tomorrow for the first time and plan to go many times in the near future. Was looking for some tips for location, baits, or techniques. Anything would help greatly being completely new to the lake.We plan on casting the shorelines with cranks, sticks, and maybe some top water. Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

My buddy was out yesterday casting cranks in the shallows got threes biggest be 40 he worked the dam and the swim beach hope that helps good luck


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Seems to be more of a underwater lake then top. Been out there multiple times and only got stuff underwater. Tried top alot and seen a lot of people use top water lures but never seen anyone get anything.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Was out at the dam this morning with a buddy. We worked the dam 3 times casting. No fish. Waves kept getting bigger as the morning progressed.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

We were there from 8a to about 130 pm. We fished the shallows by the Gilbert rd ramp and the bays by the campground. We pretty much threw the whole tackle box one lure at a time and never got a sniff. We stayed away from the dam because of the high winds and waves.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

we tried from 10-4 we also threw many lures with no luck. The water was pretty stained. The winds where brutal at times. We Tried to hide from the winds.


----------



## JoeyPants (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I wanted to fish the dam but with the winds we stayed in the shallow bays out of the wind as much as possible. We casted from 2pm-6pm and didnt get a thing. Water was very muddy almost no visibility. Beautiful day to be out though and still enjoyed my day on the lake. Just hope next time there is some fish involved hahaha.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeap that's muskie fishing. You can cast or troll all day with nothing. But that one fish makes up for it all.


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> Yeap that's muskie fishing. You can cast or troll all day with nothing. But that one fish makes up for it all.


Are the boat docks at the east ramp in yet? Thanks in advance. Tight lines


----------



## Matt R (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes. Ramps are in.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the dam last night from shore from 7-9:30...conditions were great at least for what I like...windy from right to left...a little rain and somewhat cold...went home with 1 eye and lost 2 as I brought them out of water...saw a very large muskie with a small male following her very close...walleyes were surfacing everywhere...the cove before the dam was very calm and had alot of activity in it...this was around 9:30 pm as I was leaving. Just wish I could stay late one of these nights but working early gets in the way lol.

Fish were hitting shadow rap shad in clown color.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Where do you park at to fish around the dam from shore? I always see people fishing near the rocks. Planning on heading out tomorrow evening.


----------

